# Spring Cleaning...ahhhh!



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

You know, I've been going to start spring cleaning just about everyday now for weeks. I just can't seem to get the motivation to get started. I've never had this problem before.

For me, much of it is because it just downright hurts, is difficult to do from a wheelchair or walker, and takes me soooo long. But, gesh, it's something that has be done just like everything else I manage to do. I can't figure out why I'm so unmotivated this year. It's like I'm stressing out before even doing anything. 

I've even tried thinking about it as just one section at a time and it takes however long it takes. Sounds logical and I know I will feel so much better when it's done; but even doing small sections just seems totally overwhelming. 

What the heck is the matter with me. I'm usually such a clean freak and this house is going to get up and walk away if I don't get motivated to do something soon! Ahhhhh!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Call a more mobile friend to come and work with you. i find that when I am lacking in motivation, 2 people and some good music can really get me moving. I generally call someone in to help with tasks I can no longer do on my own and we have coffee n rolls after. Most people are glad to help. They know they will get help from you when they need it as well. In the meantime, If it's above your head and dirty, you can't see it. Therefore, the dirt does not exist! Relax and wait until you feel ready. Just do things like sorting out a drawer while watching the news, etc. Break it down like you would for a little one until you feel ready for more. It feels silly, but is sure does help.


----------



## Blu_Sky (Apr 6, 2008)

When I am attempting to start some deep cleaning, I go to the library and get a book on CD or Tape. It makes the time go much faster!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I usually coordinate my Spring Cleaning with our spring branding. It just kind of works out that way.
My motivator is having a house full of people and that gives me a deadline, too! 
Ready or not, we brand on Saturday... :lookout:


----------



## NativeRose (Nov 15, 2003)

I have been so busy lately that I have been putting off my spring cleaning. This coming weekend it is on!:duel: I have been opening my windows for the fresh air and now my house is covered in pollen. I love the fresh air though so I will just have to dust more often. We have had lots of rain though so that keeps the pollen dust down. My favorite thing to do when cleaning is to put on some of my favorite music...Native American and then attack the house room by room. I live in a small 900 sq.ft. house and it has become clogged with stuff. So I am tempted to throw everyting into the back yard and start over So if you see a dust cloud in this part of Texas it is just me cleaning my house this weekend. :hobbyhors


----------



## NativeRose (Nov 15, 2003)

ErinP said:


> I usually coordinate my Spring Cleaning with our spring branding. It just kind of works out that way.
> My motivator is having a house full of people and that gives me a deadline, too!
> Ready or not, we brand on Saturday... :lookout:


Do you serve your guests/helpers calf fries? This is something that used to occur when I was little and lived on a large cattle ranch.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Nope. Mostly because _I _don't like calf fries. 
Everyone collects their nuts the same way; an ice cream (or slightly) larger bucket and by the end of the day that bucket is disgusting! I have no desire to eat _anything _that's been in that bucket! lol

I do my electric roaster filled to the brim with ham and spuds. A few salads. Three enormous bowls of taco salad (no matter how much I make, I always run out) a half dozen desserts...
But nope, no fries!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

NativeRose and Erin, I have no idea what you are talking about and I don't think I want to know!!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

The Indians used every scrap of the buffalo, the same is true of cowboys and beef cattle.


----------



## Blu_Sky (Apr 6, 2008)

pinemead I agree, I was interested til the talk about the bucket. what a hassle but what fun to have the house full and busy. Of course I'm not the one cleaning for it :baby04: I need to get moving on spring cleaning as well. I started a couple weeks ago so that when the weather was nice I could be outside, but somehow just puttered out. I think the idea that I have plenty of time was my down fall and now I REALLY need to get moving on it


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

"Mountain Oysters" where I came from.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Pinemead ~ "mountain oysters" when I was growing up, too. And we're in the midwest. No mountains for miles. Ha! Ha!

So, girls, how goes the spring cleaning? Karen, have things picked up for you? I know what it's like to see it as one big job. Even breaking it down into smaller jobs seems huge! Maybe you need to go smaller than that? One drawer, one shelf? It seems to take forever, but once you have one clean spot, sometimes that is the motivation you need to take on the next spot. Every little bit helps. I hope things are going better for you.

ErinP, I usually do well if I have a deadline, too. But I was like Blu Sky, thinking I would get it out of the way before the nice weather came when I wanted to be outside. Well, I guess that wasn't a "solid" enough deadline, because it has somehow fallen by the wayside. Things are better, but not the deep clean I had hoped for. I think it seems like winter is going to last forever, so I have all kinds of time!!

Here's hoping I can dig my heels in and get back on track. How about the rest of you?


----------



## TiaD (Oct 30, 2007)

sigh, I think I'm in the same boat as a lot of you - I keep planning to do my spring cleaning but never quite get around to it. I had planned to do it last week while the kids were on spring break but that didn't happen since we weren't home much during that week. And this week and next, we have a lot of appointments going so that won't work well either. I'm the type, that once I get it started, I want to power through it until it's done, even if it means doing a zone every day. 

Meanwhile, the yard needs a lot of work and I need to get to the p-patch soon to set up my beds and get stuff planted. I decided that I'm going to focus on the outside work for now and get it all caught up and then focus on the inside of the house. That way, I can spend just a little time every day maintaining the yards and beds and spend the rest of the time working on inside work. 

now, if only the rain would stop long enough for me to actually get out there and do more yard work.


----------



## Blu_Sky (Apr 6, 2008)

I need to buckle down and start for real this time. I don't think I can spread it out either. DH is supposed to be gone fri thru sat. Maybe I will start and with no distractions and minimum cooking I can get it done.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

That's what I need...company coming! LOL! You'd be amazed at how good I can move around when I know major out-of-town company is coming for a visit. 

Seriously, my house is always generally picked up; except for my bedroom and office which seems where all those "hummm, where should I put it?" type stuff ends up (I can just shut those doors if someone stops by). 

Anyway, Led Zepplin and Lynard Skynard helped me take everything out the pantry (which are 2 stand alone cabinets) and those are organized and sparking clean. _In the Evening _and _Free Bird _makes for great cleaning music! LOL! :banana02:

Tomorrow Bob Seger will be helping to both refrigerators (I have 2 of them in the kitchen - long story) and the stove & oven and microwave.

I have the Stones and Janis Joplin scheduled for Thurs. for the washing down of the cabinets/cupboards/drawers, all the small appliances, woodwork, and light fixtures.

I've decided I'm just going to do a little bit each day and if I get too tired or hurting too bad, I'll just stop and try again the next day. 

The insides of my cabinets and drawers are always kept pretty neat and cleaned out so I may just not bother cleaning or relining those this year (my Mother and Grandmother will turn over in their graves, I'm sure!); but I'm beginning to get it through my head that everything doesn't have to be perfect all the time.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

My apartments have never even seen perfect! LOL!! My "best" cleaning still makes my neatnik mother cringe.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Ahh, Yes. The Stones and Bob Segar have been great cleaning buddies of mine also! Along with Eagles, Fleetwood Mac, and if I need to change the beat, I've even invited Willie & Waylon and more! Some of the best helpers I've ever had. they don't give up, don't get in the way, and don't add to the mess when I'm done!!

Karen, I'm so glad to hear that things are coming around for you. I'm working somewhat like you, a little at a time, whatever I can work in. I'm not really getting to the deep cleaning that spring cleaning is really all about, but I've decided that I can put that on hold as I'm not really "there" yet. Unlike you, I have WAY too much decluttering to do to be able to clean properly. So my new plan is to keep hacking away at the clutter, keeping up with minimum (laundry, dishes, floors when I find them, etc.) If I work a bit every chance I get, maybe by fall I will be ready for the deep cleaning. I realize we've been in this house for over 25 years. It's gonna take time.


----------



## Southpaw (Jan 2, 2003)

Karen,

I have found that motivation follows action. In other words, just start! Preferably with something small and let the motivation come to you rather than you looking (begging) for it! Good luck!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

lickcreek said:


> Ahh, Yes. The Stones and Bob Segar have been great cleaning buddies of mine also! Along with Eagles, Fleetwood Mac, and if I need to change the beat, I've even invited Willie & Waylon and more! Some of the best helpers I've ever had. they don't give up, don't get in the way, and don't add to the mess when I'm done!!


:rotfl: Thanks, lickcreek! I needed a funny today! Going back to mopping the floor now...


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Murron, you're welcome! We all need those from time to time. 

I seem to be stuck in neutral. It started raining again last night - had 1-1/2" rain in the guage when I left for work this morning - and it's still raining!! Might let up tomorrow sometime, no rain Sunday, and rain again Monday and Tuesday. Doesn't look promising for getting much done in the yard, which will need mowed soon at this rate, and I really need to get the sticks/limbs picked up. May have to do break down and it in the rain!! Slim chance of using my clothesline this weekend. 

I really have to buckle down and make myself take advantage of this wet weather to get more done inside. I just can't seem to get excited about it.


----------

